# Roll call for Biloxi....



## Strictly Bizness

it's the last SKA division tournament of the year. who all is going? this tourney is always a lot of fun with the one day format. i can't wait. :letsdrink


----------



## jhall

We will be there. This was one of our favorite tournaments of the year. One day fishing in big king water and a couple nights in Biloxi. Sweet.......

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Team KingPin


----------



## Strictly Bizness

jeff, we definitely have to get together for a beer!!! first one's on me. :toast


----------



## bluffman2

is this the ska "finals"????


----------



## LATERALINE

We will be there.. Hopefully this storm mixes / oxegyenatesthe water up some!

Hopefully the weather is nice because we got a long run!


----------



## bonita dan

Nah Bluff. This is the last points tourney of the season. The Nationals in Nov. is the Championship. Good luck guys,hope ya have good weather like last year.


----------



## LATERALINE

Where is everyone staying?


----------



## rigrunner05

My Dinghy is there!

were gonna be staying at the black jack tables....


----------



## brnbser

we'll be there, staying at the Isle.......heading over Fri AM.

Looking forward to seeing that new ride Rob!


----------



## jhall

We will try to head over on Fri.AM also to catch some bait. We're staying at the Pile of Debris. Has anyone called for a boat slip at Gorenflos or however you spell it.


----------



## LATERALINE

I also think that we are going to stay at the Isle.. Now just need a boat slip!


----------



## LATERALINE

Can someone please advise where to keep the boat at????


----------



## bluffman2

Robert try point cadet marina...its just across from the isle.......or stay at the palace,i think they have their own docks..


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy

BlueWater Cowboy is in we have to correct a little mistake wemade in Galveston. Weare keeping our boat at the point cadet marina. I talked to Danny Pitalo last week and he said it would not be a problem to find a slip there. The palace will have a good bit of room also youmay just have to raft up with somebody. Look forward to seeing everybody again at thecaptains meeting. Yall all be careful coming over.

Capt. Lee Michael


----------



## user285

If it's still there next weekwe will be there:banghead.


----------



## LATERALINE

What factors decide delaying the tournament. How bad does it have to be??


----------



## jhall

last year they postponed a tournament due to a Tropical storm (I believe) heading that way. Usually it's a captain's choice but if looks like a bad storm is heading that way around the same time of the tournament, they will rescedule in advance. I just hope they don't wait till the last day to cancel like they did a couple years ago in Ft. Pierce. YOu won't see us out there fishing in 7-10 footers.:boo:boo

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

I hate to say it but like bow down said, we might not have to worry about whether the tournament will go on. There might not be anything left. That means National's will be in Ft. Pierce again.:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Strictly Bizness

> *jhall (8/27/2008)* I hate to say it but like bow down said, we might not have to worry about whether the tournament will go on. There might not be anything left. That means National's will be in Ft. Pierce again.:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


Jeff, that would suck on so many levels!!!! I hate to wish bad luck on anyone but if I had to pick, I would send Gustav to Mexico or Texas. I think its their turn right?


----------



## jhall

I totally agree!!!! All we can do now is sit back and watch some football.:letsdrink


----------



## Strictly Bizness

ichecked the SKA site again this morning. no news yet.jack must be waiting to see where Gustav makes landfall. if this thing keeps jogging west we may be fishing next weekend.


----------



## Jamielu

Doesn't look like it's gonna go "west" enough, Shane! Keep your fingers crossed, though!

We were planning on being there - but heck, we may not even have power on Friday.........so I guess we'll see.:banghead Cross your fingers and say a prayer for LA and the MS coast, it doesn't look too good, but we're saying our prayers that it's not going to be as bad as they're predicting.:reallycrying


----------



## Tide In Knots

We're thinking of you Jamie and have the same hopes that it weakens! Good Luck and let us know how things are as soon as you can. If there's anything we can do let us know.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

all fingers and toes crossed Jamie. we'll be thinking of ya. i know the fine folks in ms. and la. do not need another one of these damn storms. be safe!!


----------



## jhall

Check this out.Maybe we'll get to fish after all. I hope everyone will still attend.

*TONIGHT*
TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS EXPECTED. SOUTHEAST WINDS 25 TO
30 KNOTS DECREASING TO 20 TO 25 KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 10 TO 14
FEET SUBSIDING TO 7 TO 11 FEET AFTER MIDNIGHT. BAYS AND COASTAL
WATERWAYS ROUGH TO VERY ROUGH. SHOWERS AND SLIGHT CHANCE OF
THUNDERSTORMS.

*TUESDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 20 TO 25 KNOTS. GUSTS UP TO 30 KNOTS IN
THE MORNING. SEAS 5 TO 8 FEET SUBSIDING TO 4 TO 6 FEET IN THE
AFTERNOON. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS ROUGH. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*TUESDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY.

*WEDNESDAY*
EAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY.

*WEDNESDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*THURSDAY*
EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP. SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

*THURSDAY NIGHT*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS
AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH. SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

*FRIDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## Jamielu

Thanks ya'll! We're still hangin on over here - not too bad yet (hopefully won't be as bad as everyone expected). We'll stay in touch, and hopefully see everyone this weekend!


----------



## LATERALINE

I think It will still happen.

Wonder how the king bite will be?? Hope its flat.. Thats all I got to say!


----------



## SET 4 Life

Just posted on SKA site:

<SPAN style="COLOR: #fafafa">*PALACE CASINO RESORT KMT RE-SCHEDULED FOR SEPTEMBER 19TH & 20TH*
Division 7 has eighteen boats from Louisiana impacted by the hurricane. I'm sure the vast majority of those would appreciate a two week delay. Talking to Keith Crosby at the Palace, he does need some time to get the property cleaned up. No damage just messy work. He is in favor of the date change. Finally, we have a hurricane that could impact St. Augustine, Florida on Friday. That is the home of the SKA, its offices and staff.


----------



## jhall

I assume the tournament is still a go for this weekend since no updates have been mentioned on any of the kingfish websites.


----------



## LATERALINE

We are planning on being there and prefishing on Friday!


----------



## user285

we will not be there this weekend:banghead good luck to everyone


----------



## brnbser

we should be there and planning on trying to spend some time on the water Fri.............


----------



## seacapt

Just got a reply from Jack, he said...

"We are fishing. Hope you can make it.

Jack"

It's on!


----------



## Strictly Bizness

loading the truck and boat now. leaving out at 0800hrs tomorrow. we'll see you guys at "wahoo's" for a beer tomorrow night.:letsdrink


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

I heard the boys on Airborne were headed that way.


----------

